# What is this spider?



## Big Poppa (Jun 3, 2013)

Cellar spider?

https://www.google.com/search?q=cellar+spider&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=S8DMUbrRGPbi4AOt0IHQAw&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

One with VERRRRYYY big cajones to be walking around like that right by the pc....He would be history at my house lol. 

Robyn


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

forcedreno2012 said:


> One with VERRRRYYY big cajones to be walking around like that right by the pc....He would be history at my house lol.
> 
> Robyn


History? A very FLAT history......I HATE spiders....but let them live in the garden...they eat the other bugs.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

bova80 said:


> What kind of spider is this? Popped up on my desk at work.
> 
> View attachment 73179


A very flattened DEAD one if it dares come near me!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

RWolff said:


> A very flattened DEAD one if it dares come near me!


I kept starring at the 60 yr. old crawl space opening today- willing the spiders to go away-- didn't happen.

That one is a baby compared to my companions today :whistling2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I think that is "Itsy bitsy":wink:


----------



## Jtom (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like a "Yellow Sac Spider".

https://www.google.com/search?q=yel...fficial&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jtom said:


> Looks like a "Yellow Sac Spider".
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=yellow%20sac%20spider&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=np&source=hp


That's the conclusion I came to as well


----------

